# Changing things up



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, I have decided to change things up in my training and since Faelan is just a tad forged, I thought I might start with that.

Went to the grocery store last night looking for barbecue kebab skewers to start moving his focal point higher with the eventual goal of using my arm band.

Well I could not find the skewers, but found those binder clips but then I spotted those very cute tooth picks with the umbrellas   So, fun was had last night at my place loading said umbrella toothpicks in my arm band and then priming the toothpicks with meatballs - LOL - it did not take even one of the dogs to figure out what that thing was sticking out of the arm bands. Okay I need to refine it a bit, but so far, so fun


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

But will that cause the opposite problem - if the dog is rearing back to keep an eye on the arm?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, I gotta see a picture of that!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It shouldn't. He is tall enough to not need to stretch and it is about the height I need to keep his toy/treat if they are visible in my hand - just a bit further back.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We NEED a picture of your umbrella arm. And then I want to hear what you tell non-dog people you are doing dressed like that....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Oh, I gotta see a picture of that!


Oh, they were delighted  The umbrella portion is flattened within the armband so it's not twirling or anything, but the meatballs! Well those are usually reserved for agility LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> We NEED a picture of your umbrella arm. And then I want to hear what you tell non-dog people you are doing dressed like that....


Too funny! Especially if I go to the truckstop with umbrella arm


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

:worthless


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww, but the element of surprised delight is gone now! :no::no:
They know the meatballs aren't free now but last night, golden hope was a beautiful thing LOL



Titan1 said:


> :worthless


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"golden hope", I LOVE it! That's a classic line. 
One time HRH Toby was standing under the kitchen table, I was clearing the table. An entire turkey sausage slipped off the dish I was clearing and he CHOMPED it in mid-air.
That dog stood in that same spot after dinner, every night, probably for 2 years. We called it the "flying sausage spot". Golden hope. Happened once, could happen again.
Anyway, I digress. What you need is one of Jodie's "boob focus" things. 
I want a picture of the umbrellas!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs;1441186What you need is one of Jodie's "boob focus" things.
[/QUOTE said:


> Haha, you know the whole time I was reading this thread I was thinking "stick the umbrella on your boob!" :bowl:
> 
> That wouldn't get strange looks at all! :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - but Jodie, Barb has met me and can vouch for me I'm sure; I am just not well enough endowed LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Golden hope for the eternal flying sausage spot    Loving it LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So I did bring up my Boob Attention Program with an OTCH handler at the last trial. (can you believe I was shy as a kid? LOL) I told her I was going to develop booby bands for my next dog and she suggested just getting something I can hook over the collar of my shirt and let hang down. And she said there's no fear of anyone in the obedience world thinking I'm weird b/c we're all weird! :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> So I did bring up my Boob Attention Program with an OTCH handler at the last trial. (can you believe I was shy as a kid? LOL) I told her I was going to develop booby bands for my next dog and she suggested just getting something I can hook over the collar of my shirt and let hang down. And she said there's no fear of anyone in the obedience world thinking I'm weird b/c we're all weird! :


There is weird and then there is you......ROFL!!!!!!!
But lucky for you we love you that way!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am fighting a cold and have a big weekend ahead of me, so I did not train last night. At one point I hear Faelan doing his slipper feet run which usually means he has something in his mouth that he treasures and hopes I will not notice   

What does he have? The package of the cute little umbrella tooth picks !!! His very own stash without meatballs. Golden hope springs eternal and he apparently is hoping to goose me along to train ...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope you feel better.. I have had a rotten cold for about three weeks now.. and it is NOT going away!


----------

